# A jaunt to Wales



## jagmanx (Jun 27, 2022)

Our various medical appointments are now partially paused.
Thus a Jaunt to Mid-Wales and maybe the north begins tomorrow.
So any gems please.
We aim to pearl one plain one with C&Cc certified sites and wilding (and other)
Pub stops are not for us as we prefer our own food.
Aiming for Powys to begin with via Worcestershire, then towards Builth Wells, Rhyader, Dolgellau.
I use the various apps (C&cc, SFSites and Wildcamping) but any info to augment these.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 27, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> Our various medical appointments are now partially paused.
> Thus a Jaunt to Mid-Wales and maybe the north begins tomorrow.
> So any gems please.
> We aim to pearl one plain one with C&Cc certified sites and wilding (and other)
> ...


Towyn headland
And
Borth golf club carpark are essentials for us

Borth £10 per night for the most hippy close to the beach you can have....

Towyn headland for nice quiet (busy with local dog walkers to dusk)
Spot at side of nice calm river and shingle ish beach beyond for free 
..

Or Nant Y Moch reservoir for ultimate chill factor and free


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 27, 2022)

Ohhh and if you find yourself Elan valley wise.... 

Top of Claerwen dam (top gear Richard Hammond series 1 landrover fame)


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 27, 2022)

Thanks yes..
Rhyader = Elan valley and the mountain road to Aber.
Ps do you know which way the coaches go ?


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 27, 2022)

Try CR Belan Locks south west of Welshpool. The car park is right next to the canal and there are excellent walks in both directions along the towpath.

There is a review in the app that is rather negative. It is possible to park a large motorhome and achieve a level using a set of ramps. Head for the top left corner parallel with the canal.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 27, 2022)

There are a couple of good spots by the lake in Llandrindod Wells too ...


----------



## Thistle (Jun 28, 2022)

We live near Chirk so spend a fair bit of time trundling around Wales.
The roads between Bala and Bronobar or Bala and lake Vyrnwy
have quite a few nice wild stops.

Last week we stopped on the south side of Bala at one of the many forest tracks (top right hill in attached pic) which was marvellous although the steep drive up without any passing places was interesting!

We also spent a night at Faibourne golf club, not quite as nice as the parkup at Borth but flatter, with toilets etc, excellent beach  and an easy walk/ferry to Barmouth.

When in Powys and especially when it’s already dark we often use the free overnight council car parks, favourite is the Groe in  Builth Wells but even the one by the bin truck depot in Rhayader is good!


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 28, 2022)

Thanks to all. So useful to get the additional information/recommendations.


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 28, 2022)

A visit to the Rhug est Corwen worthwhile. Free overnight.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 28, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> Thanks to all. So useful to get the additional information/recommendations.


You're most welcome...


----------



## Big Sky (Jun 28, 2022)

Llyn Clewedog reservoir has a couple of great park ups


----------



## Debroos (Jun 29, 2022)

Thistle said:


> We live near Chirk so spend a fair bit of time trundling around Wales.
> The roads between Bala and Bronobar or Bala and lake Vyrnwy
> have quite a few nice wild stops.
> 
> ...


Are all the car parks in powys ok too overnight in?


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 30, 2022)

Nice farm campsite. £10.
All very tidy.
Llanofan farm 30June:









						52°10'16.5"N 3°25'40.3"W
					






					maps.google.com
				




Delivered by GPS Waypoints


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 2, 2022)

Friday we drove to the Elan valley and the dams.
Then over the hills and far away.
The mountain road to Devil's bridge.
We overnighted just past the summit level on the border Powys/Ceredigion.
Nice level layby where we could park at 90 degrees to the road.
52.368331. 3.684694
The road down was a well-surfaced but single track with passing places.
Fortunately very few oncoming vehicles. Could be a bit tedious if more traffic. Two wide vehicles might have been a problem, but not so for PVC vehicles.

Quiet at night if a bit windy !
Saturday, on to Devil's Bridge and then Llangurig.
Nice camp again.Glangwy farm.
N 52.407192, W 3.633273


----------



## Drover (Jul 2, 2022)

Debroos said:


> Are all the car parks in powys ok too overnight in?


Yes , all Powys council car parks allow overnight parking. Some charge a pound or so but most are free


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 2, 2022)

A few photosI'm


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 2, 2022)

Lovely bit of the world.... 
Llyn Brianne is lovely too 
We found a good few wild spots....


----------



## number14 (Jul 2, 2022)

Drover said:


> Yes , all Powys council car parks allow overnight parking. Some charge a pound or so but most are free


You can only stay one night in seven at the same car park though.

Nevertheless, thank you Powys.

PS The Esplanade car park, Brecon is v good. By the river and a very short walk to town for good eating. Walks for the dog also.


----------



## Handel10 (Jul 2, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> Our various medical appointments are now partially paused.
> Thus a Jaunt to Mid-Wales and maybe the north begins tomorrow.
> So any gems please.
> We aim to pearl one plain one with C&Cc certified sites and wilding (and other)
> ...


I'm local to Aberystwyth, Nant y moch reservoir for ultimate get away from it all no mobile signal no services. Aberystwyth Rugby club has overnighting busy at times. Borth as mentioned before lovely beach.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 2, 2022)

Handel10 said:


> I'm local to Aberystwyth, Nant y moch reservoir for ultimate get away from it all no mobile signal no services. Aberystwyth Rugby club has overnighting busy at times. Borth as mentioned before lovely beach.


Love Nant y Moch....

Always stunningly peaceful 
Aberystwyth rugby club looked fab when we called for services 
And very handy for Aberystwyth center


----------



## number14 (Jul 3, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> Lovely bit of the world....
> Llyn Brianne is lovely too
> We found a good few wild spots....
> 
> View attachment 110172View attachment 110173


Yep, stayed there a couple of times ourselves.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 3, 2022)

West end cafe (popular bikers cafe) 






						West End Cafe :: Llandovery
					

West End Cafe on the main A40 located in Llandovery - Mid Wales. Superb meals served all day. Famous Bikers meeting place. A40 is the main trunk road from London to the Welsh coast.




					www.westendcafe.co.uk
				




Is a hidden gem in Llandovery....
 Great honest food (bbq chicken noodles to die for) at great prices... 

And a wander around Llandovery itself AND the historic castle to walk it off.


----------



## Ellendale (Jul 4, 2022)

The car park at Borth, nr Ynyslas, is now run by Borth Golf Club. Not sure if the sign is still on the gate for the number to ring. hth.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 4, 2022)

Ellendale said:


> The car park at Borth, nr Ynyslas, is now run by Borth Golf Club. Not sure if the sign is still on the gate for the number to ring. hth.


Certainly was a few weeks back.... 

Great spot with fab sunsets and a great chilled almost hippy vibe... 
Love it.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 5, 2022)

Debroos said:


> Are all the car parks in powys ok too overnight in?


Not quite all no, plus recently some signs restricting vehicles over 3500kg have started appearing unfortunately.

The council web sites list the car parks








						Car Park Charges - Powys County Council
					






					en.powys.gov.uk


----------



## Drover (Jul 8, 2022)

Thistle said:


> Not quite all no, plus recently some signs restricting vehicles over 3500kg have started appearing unfortunately.
> 
> The council web sites list the car parks
> 
> ...


I've never found one, the site you list doesn't give any charge for overnight parking.
Do you know which ones charge for a motorhome.....not a goods vehicle up to 3 ton?  These are different vehicles.
Plus
You can also park at the cattle market in Rhayader at anytime free of charge when there is no market day.. it was given free to the residents....
This includes overnight.. my parents still live there (not the car park) and there both in their 90's. You can also stay by the rugby club/ bike park...
The council car park has a bit of a slope to it.


----------

